# My babies :D



## regenfliege (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are my two babies Patch and Ozzy. We just adopted Ozzy so I don't have many photos of him. As soon as my camera comes in I'll have more photos. My baby girl Patch (black and white) is a 7 year old rescue (Unsure of breed, she's a mutt). We rescued her when she was 12 weeks old after she, her siblings and her mother were found in an abandoned car. My baby boy Ozzy (black and brown) is 1 a year old mini-pinscher/dachshund mix, also a rescue.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. Your dogs are really cute.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome! 

Awwwe ... Your pups are adorable!


----------



## regenfliege (Aug 16, 2012)

We just found out Patch is a pit bull mix.  She is such a sweetheart, though. Someone mentioned to the vet that she looked like a pitbull, and they are required by law to do a DNA test. Pits and pit mixes are illegal in where and are to be put down immediately, no questions asked. However, my entire street vouched for her (even the police did) and said she is the sweetest dog and had never done. We are allowed to keep her and don't even have to muzzle her or anything!!!! XD


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

regenfliege said:


> We just found out Patch is a pit bull mix.  She is such a sweetheart, though. Someone mentioned to the vet that she looked like a pitbull, and they are required by law to do a DNA test. Pits and pit mixes are illegal in where and are to be put down immediately, no questions asked. However, my entire street vouched for her (even the police did) and said she is the sweetest dog and had never done. We are allowed to keep her and don't even have to muzzle her or anything!!!! XD


You are in Kentucky? cant own a pit in the state or in your neighborhood? Thats crazy to be put down just becasue of the breed name.So glad your situation worked out for the best.


----------



## regenfliege (Aug 16, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> You are in Kentucky? cant own a pit in the state or in your neighborhood? Thats crazy to be put down just becasue of the breed name.So glad your situation worked out for the best.


In our neighborhood. Most places in Kentucky you can own a pit. It was the same thing when we lived in Denver, Colorado. Only they didn't give our exceptions. I really owe everyone, they saved my girl.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

regenfliege said:


> In our neighborhood. Most places in Kentucky you can own a pit. It was the same thing when we lived in Denver, Colorado. Only they didn't give our exceptions. I really owe everyone, they saved my girl.


Wow that is amazing that a neighborhood would have the power to put an animal to sleep.Normally it's just a restriction in maybe the citiy limits or a county that has had multiple problems with dog bites.I had no idea a neighborhood could do that.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

And I forgot Welcome! and would love to see more pics of your babies,there are not many pit lovers on dog forums so I rareley have good conversation about them.I am glad you are on.


----------



## regenfliege (Aug 16, 2012)

I know! Several family friends moved from Denver to other cities because they refused to give up their babies. It's amazing how uneducated people are about pit bulls. I have yet to meet an aggressive pit, and I've been around them for years. Yet I have been attacked by labs and golden retrievers. 

And thanks for the welcome.  I will have more pics of my babies up soon, I only have a few of Ozzy.


----------

